# Customers expect extra features on DVDs



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hollywood delivers extras
DVD market matures as consumers demand features*

With their DVD players fresh out of the gift wrap, consumers expect far more than just a movie when they buy or rent a disc.

And Hollywood is delivering, with the five-year-old technology already in its second stage of development.

"The customers have told us quite loudly -- and we've related this, obviously, to the studios -- that the most desirable are deleted scenes and alternate endings," said Peter Busch, vice president of video at retailer Suncoast Motion Picture Co., a subsidiary of Best Buy.

"Then it would run into things like director commentary, film biographies, and then everything else kind of layers down from there," he said.

Full Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The problem with 'alternate endings":
- messes with your recollection of the original rmovie
- makes one doubt the director's sincerity
- discussing AEs with people who haven't seen them adversely affects your credibility
- leaves one wondering which was the 'real' ending


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, for a major movie, they usually do test screenings to get the audiences reaction. Depending on the reaction, they may change a few things.

At the beginning of Terminator 2, we see the machine war future.


Spoiler



Well, the original ending has the alternative future with Sarah Conner dictating in her recorder while John was a Senator.


 When this original ending was tested, the audiences didn't like it, so James Cameron went with the ending we have now.

The DVD has the theatrical version, a special edition version with added footage, and the hidden alternative ending version.


----------

